# Cycling in Birmingham



## J Ed (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm moving to Brum soon, probably Erdington, was just wondering what it's like to cycle in that general area?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 24, 2015)

No idea. But I do know what's it's like to drink in the pubs there and would gladly give you a guided tour


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 24, 2015)

Welcome in advance J Ed .  Cycling provision on the main routes in Erdington is half-arsed at best, only the Erdington-Sutton main road has a dedicated cycle lane that I can think of and that's not great (broken for bus stops and central refuges).  There's plenty that do it though - depends what you're cycling for, is it to and from work (in which case where?) or is it a pleasure/fitness thing?

Not a cyclist btw but I design road safety projects for a living so I know what good cycling infrastructure looks like 

Well up for the welcome pub crawl though


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 24, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I'm moving to Brum soon, probably Erdington, was just wondering what it's like to cycle in that general area?



Don't move to Erdington. It's full of weirdos.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 25, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Don't move to Erdington. It's full of weirdos.


Weirdos in the north, hipsters in the south. I know which I prefer


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 25, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Weirdos in the north, hipsters in the south. I know which I prefer



Ain't no hipsters round my way!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 25, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Weirdos in the north, hipsters in the south


 Here I am, stuck in the middle with you


----------



## moomoo (Jun 25, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Weirdos in the north, hipsters in the south. I know which I prefer


----------



## BigTom (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't know North Birmingham, but the canals have been resurfaced so there is some kind of reasonable traffic free route into town from Sutton Coldfield. Not sure if it runs near Erdington actually. 

There's a couple of organisations that can help you to find routes for journeys you want to make - Bike North Birmingham community cycling http://bnbcommunitycycling.co.uk/ and BIkeRight! www.bikeright.co.uk/westmidlands

some maps:
Birmingham council cycling map: http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/cycling-map (I can put a paper copy of this in the post to you if you want)
Top Tube Map (traffic free routes): http://www.toptubemap.com/
Birmingham Greenways: http://www.birminghamcyclinggreenways.co.uk/


----------



## aqua (Jun 25, 2015)

Is there a canal from Sutton into town?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 25, 2015)

aqua said:


> Is there a canal from Sutton into town?


No. Closest I can think of is the one from Minworth.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks for the kind pre welcome everyone  



Zapp Brannigan said:


> Welcome in advance J Ed .  Cycling provision on the main routes in Erdington is half-arsed at best, only the Erdington-Sutton main road has a dedicated cycle lane that I can think of and that's not great (broken for bus stops and central refuges).  There's plenty that do it though - depends what you're cycling for, is it to and from work (in which case where?) or is it a pleasure/fitness thing?



Not sure yet, haven't got a job there yet (moving because my OH has) I'm just wondering whether to invest in a bike or not. I held off on buying one in Sheffield because cycling there isn't great.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 25, 2015)

Cycling in south Birmingham is OK, we have the River Rea cycle route which goes from Kings Norton through Stirchley, Selly Park through Cannon Hill Park, Balsall Heath/Highgate into town. We also have the Birmingham Worcester canal into town and a route along the River Cole.


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 25, 2015)

Less hills than Sheffield too


----------



## BigTom (Jun 25, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No. Closest I can think of is the one from Minworth.




Yeah, I'm wrong  I think they've resurfaced the NCN 534 route through Newhall Valley Country Park and Pype HAyes Park, which leads you down to the Birmingham and Fazeley Canal, which is the one from Minworth - this passes fairly close to Erdington (is NCN 533) and afaik has also been resurfaced recently - certainly has from spaghetti junction into town as lots of people are moaning about the poor surfaces in that section.

There's also the North Birmignham Route (NCN 535) on the other side of Erdington but that looks further way than the canal, that goes up to Sutton Park through Brookvale Park, Witton Lakes, Short Heath and New Oscott, all on greenways I think, and down to meet the Birmingham and Fazeley canal at Spaghetti Junction.


----------



## aqua (Jun 25, 2015)

Aside from hell would have to freeze over before I cycled anywhere, I really wouldn't cycle from Erdington into town. The roads just aren't big enough. The canal network is nice though. If you stayed off main roads I'm sure it's fine. Main roads no. No cycle lanes, too busy.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2015)

aqua said:


> Aside from he'll would have to freeze over before I cycled anywhere



Who will?


----------



## aqua (Jun 25, 2015)

Roadkill said:


> Who will?


My phones fucking autocorrect  changed


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 29, 2015)

Wouldn't worry about cycle routes - everyone rides their bike on the fucking pavement in Brum


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 29, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I'm moving to Brum soon, probably Erdington



Why Erdington? (not an existential question btw)


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 29, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Wouldn't worry about cycle routes - everyone rides their bike on the fucking pavement in Brum



Everyone drives their cars on the pavement in Brum!


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Why Erdington? (not an existential question btw)



Convenient for OH's work


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Convenient for OH's work


And it's great. Cheap pubs, good transport links, no hippies.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jun 29, 2015)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> And it's great. Cheap pubs, good transport links, no hippies.


----------



## darwinlarfin (Jul 9, 2015)

I only cycle along towpaths in brum.  The roads are too busy and it's not a cycling city so drivers are not considerate.  Erdington is a dive, gotten progressively worse of the last 10 years and the population has increased 4 fold.  It's really cheap to live in but you will get what you pay for.


----------

